
Shingled Magnetic Recording 101 - nkurz
http://www.tomsitpro.com/articles/shingled-magnetic-recoding-smr-101-basics,2-933.html
======
jacquesm
It's a neat hack but I just can't wait for spinning media to have the same
kind of nostalgic feeling to them as CRTs do.

